# [iptables] appliquer les règles au démarrage (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à vous tous,

Je viens de configurer mon firewall avec iptables en suivant ce tuto et celui-ci, mais je n'arrive pas à faire appliquer les règles au démarrage. En suivant la doc d'ubuntu, j'ai créé un fichier /etc/init.d/moniptables dans lequel j'ai mis toutes les règles, puis je l'ai rendu executable. Après ils disent de faire 

```
sudo update-rc.d moniptables defaults
```

que j'ai adapté en

```
rc-update add moniptables default
```

en root bien sûr. 

Un rc-update show me montre bien moniptables default, et pourtant après un reboot il n'y a plus aucune règle dans iptables.

Le script étant juste (puisque /etc/init.d/moniptables fait revenir toutes les règles), je suppose que je n'ai pas fait la bonne commande pour executer moniptables dès le boot, mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement. Avez-vous une idée?

Merci beaucoup d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## El_Goretto

Il existe "de base" un script /etc/init.d/iptables... qui prend les options save et restore, cette dernière étant automatique au boot.

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne l'avais pas vu... Mais je ne comprends pas ce qui se trouve dans ce fichier... Comment je peux y inclure les règles que je veux qu'il applique?

----------

## gregool

Salut,

tu n'as besoin de mettre des règles dans le script d'init, tu crées un fichier avec tes regles dedans.

ensuite tu les charges : # iptables-restore  /chemin/vers/tonfichier

tu vérifies que c'est conforme à ce que tu voulais : # iptables -L

et si c'est bon tu sauvegardes : # /etc/init.d/iptables save

----------

## Kevin57

Merci, mais j'ai encore un souci : quand je fais iptables-restore /mon/fichier, j'ai une erreur qui apparait :

```
iptables-restore: line 3 failed
```

Edit : c'est bon, j'ai contourné ce problème en executant manuellement le script (./moniptables), puis en faisant les commandes que tu as données, et enfin rc-update add iptables default, et maintenant ça marche! Merci beaucoup!

----------

